# Reptile incubator wanted, suitable for chameleons



## Charliesangel (Sep 17, 2009)

I am looking for an incubator that is suitable for breeding my veiled chameleons.

I am looking for something like the lucky reptile type. I have also looked at the Rcom, but have heard of breeders having problems with the humidity settings on them.

If you have anything suitable or can offer some advice, it would be appreciated.

Thanks Guys
:2thumb:


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Personally I use the Herp II incubator for my cham eggs and they are doing fine. I know a few people on the forums are not fans of the Herp but it's working fine for me. 

Currently have 33 Veiled Cham Eggs incubating very well. :2thumb:


----------



## davidwilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

i have about 130 chameleon eggs incubating, breeders for sale


----------

